# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Stephen Fry

## Paula

What a wonderful response

http://brightside.me/article/a-truly...r-light-94255/

----------



----------


## S deleted

Stephen Fry really is an amazing guy

----------


## Paula

Yeh he is  :):

----------


## OldMike

Marvelous response.

----------


## Suzi

That's brilliant.

----------


## Samantha340

I don't know. It sounds to easy for me. I struggle since weeks, cause I am not able to put the dark thoughts away. I am failing to recognise the good in my life.  I don't think its always about accepting, but about trying harder.

----------


## OldMike

> I don't know. It sounds to easy for me. I struggle since weeks, cause I am not able to put the dark thoughts away. I am failing to recognise the good in my life.  I don't think its always about accepting, but about trying harder.


Maybe you need a combination of the two accepting some things and trying to advance others.

----------


## stephenb

Yes, he has had it bad. Thankfully he came out the other side with a few bumps and bruises along the way.

----------


## Paula

> I don't know. It sounds to easy for me. I struggle since weeks, cause I am not able to put the dark thoughts away. I am failing to recognise the good in my life.  I don't think its always about accepting, but about trying harder.


He was writing to a teenage girl and tbh, his reply was right, but in a way that most people without depression could understand.  And the sun WILL come out, unfortunately we never know when.

Accepting is different to giving in. Acceptance could potentially give someone their permission to wallow in their MH, and trying harder could potentially make it impossible for that person to understand that they need to look after themselves.

For me, I've accepted I have depression and anxiety, with all that goes with that, so I do need to take care of myself (take my medication, eat healthily, get enough sleep, avoid triggers and devise coping mechanisms). That's not giving in, and I always work hard to have the best life I can have, but I do that knowing my limitations. Usually

----------

OldMike (11-02-16),Suzi (11-02-16)

----------

